# Tell me more about how "Zombies don't exist"!



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

All the proof anyone could need.

I honestly had no idea LIVING people could look like this!
Myrtle Beach Mugshots


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

They look pretty good in comparison to some of our Section 8 meth head neighbors when we lived in Louisville, Kentucky. The home 3 doors down from us exploded during the night while we were living in that neighborhood. 

Learned a lot about urban prepping during our 15-year stay in that city.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

They look like my Normal clients


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you been to Walmart lately?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

In my line of work I have met a lot of old pot heads, and even old coke heads, but I never met an old meth user. I do believe it is the most destructive drug.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

An old meth user is someone who has survived his or her first year with the drug. Doesn't matter their actual age, they are all used up, teeth falling out, hair in clumps, eyes deep in dark eye sockets, wasting away, and utterly zombie-like.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> All the proof anyone could need.
> 
> I honestly had no idea LIVING people could look like this!
> Myrtle Beach Mugshots


That's nothing. Here are some Faces of Meth. A long time ago, cooking "good" meth required chemists who knew what they were doing and it was nearly of "medical quality". But it was expensive. Initial shots at making homemade meth were by bikers. It was almost like Peanut Butter. Somewhere along the line someone figured out you could buy just about everything you need to cook it yourself at the drug and hardware store. In steps the home lab, then the mobile lab, labs in the woods and so on. Meth cookers like rural, heavily wooded areas of a county.

One of the issues with Meth, is the body cannot naturally process the chemicals used in it. So it pushes through the skin. It itches, they scratch it with their nasty hands or "pick" at it. "Tweekers" will often stand in front of the mirror for hours picking at their face. This is why they have sores all over their body.

They lose the teeth for a couple of reasons; They like sweets. They have a tendency to not eat for as long as they're high so they suffer from even the poorest of basic nutrition (think scurvy) and then, there is what's called "Braxis"; grinding the teeth and/or clenching the jaw.

Their high leaves them unable to function in taking care of even basic hygiene. They will wear the same clothes for days on end. And, this should comfort everyone, Meth is like Viagra squared on steroids. The sex drive is unlike anything people have ever seen. Welcome Meth Babies.

And then there is the basic drug addict stuff; theft (property/goods/services/mail/identity), burglary, robbery, general violence, homelessness, prostitution etc.

So yeah, there are Zombies.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Shoot - I found me a new dating website!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I actually feel better reading all this (except maybe Mic's new dating tactic   ). In a terrible way, it's _a little_ comforting to know this_ isn't_ just hitting our local area this hard.

Saw a cops show a while back where a teenage girl explained how she cooked meth for all her friends using battery acid, nail polish remover and other stuff she mixed up just using a Gatorade bottle and microwave!! :shock:

I admit to doing _plenty_ of stupid stuff as a kid, but REALLY?!? Kids (and apparently some adults!) these days are soooo dumb as to in jest _battery acid_ and _nail polish remover_?!? *AMAZING!*


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

*LMAO!* Look what happens when you start to Google Meth a....

View attachment 2401


(If you click on "Meth at Walmart" first 4 or so findings are all videos btw!)


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

They look like normal defendants.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

They look like something that's crawled out of a nuclear reactor


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

You call them zombies and we call them pillbillies or meth heads


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Meth heads are not Zombies, they are meth heads.
Real Zombies are like Bigfoot, some claim they exist, but---


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

tango said:


> Meth heads are not Zombies, they are meth heads.
> Real Zombies are like Bigfoot, some claim they exist, but---


LOL I thought you were going to say real Zombies have more class.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

the amount of people that use ice (crystal meth) is concerning.... what it doesn't normally tell people, it makes you extremely aggressive, and it takes a massive amount of pain to subdue the user (it's a huge problem in our hospitals.. where even the police with all their equipment struggle to maintain control)

if I had my way, use of lethal force should be encouraged (yea I'm a but of a arsehole when it comes to most illegal drugs) as most are walking death anyway.... what's worse, drugs like pot (separate argument) is been laced with the shit so dealers can start selling hard drugs and make more $$... so be warned


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I would rather spend our time working on prepping rather than judging our fellow man

Flame off


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Take a look at this freaken Zombie!


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Take a look at this freaken Zombie!
> 
> View attachment 3866


Looks like our neighbor


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> Looks like our neighbor


Thank God I was able to scare her away! She probably ate our cat!


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Thank God I was able to scare her away! She probably ate our cat!


She had no teeth...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> She had no teeth...


So she gummed the cat to death!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I would rather spend our time working on prepping rather than judging our fellow man
> 
> Flame off


I am with you.

These poor, pathetic people are in a world of suffering and pain. They are our fellow countrymen who are on the fast track to death. There is only one true answer for this, and our government and media are trying to suppress Him.

I remember when I was in college a year or two ago (OK, a couple decades and some change, but who is counting?) sitting in a dangerous drugs course (part of the criminal justice curriculum). While we were discussing cocaine and crack, an nineteen year old, blond hair, blue eyed homecoming queen type girl asserted that all people in the drug scene should be shot. My instructor looked at me (my signal to raise my hand and say what he wanted to say), so I spoke up. I'll say it hear, as I think it still applies, although meth isn't made the same way and doesn't require the same logistics....

Who do you want to shoot?
The farmer who is growing the coca because it pays better than coffee? Chances are, he has been helped to understand it is good for his family's health to grow what he is told to grow.
The human mule who transports the leaves in a sack or basket on his back, chewing leaves along the way for the energy? 
Maybe the people at the lab, where the leaves and the other chemicals are used to make the product?
How about those who are in charge of logistics, getting the product from country A to our country, country B?
The suppliers and the dealers, who get the product to the customer?
What about your friend, the frat boy, who is looking for a "good time" on the weekends?

Who has earned the bullet? Without a demand, there'd be no supply. There is a demand for the product because people are desperately trying to fill a void in their lives, and the are looking in the wrong places for happiness.

The situation is sad. It should break your heart, but with all that is going on in this country, I can sure see how one can get numb to it.

Let's not forget; each one of those pics represents one of us. Just another human being trying to make it in a world that is getting more evil by the day.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> I am with you.
> 
> These poor, pathetic people are in a world of suffering and pain. They are our fellow countrymen who are on the fast track to death. There is only one true answer for this, and our government and media are trying to suppress Him.
> 
> ...


All true but I still like making fun of people!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> All true but I still like making fun of people!


Let the party begin, then!

"Yo mama is so methed, an alligator's skin looks smoother!"


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Let the party begin, then!
> 
> "Yo mama is so methed, an alligator's skin looks smoother!"


Yo momma so fat that I threw a doughnut at her and it began to orbit!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I love mug shots because they really tell a story!


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I love mug shots because they really tell a story!
> 
> View attachment 3872


That's racist.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I love mug shots because they really tell a story!
> 
> View attachment 3872


Yo mama is so ugly that when she went to a beautician it took 12 hours... to get a quote!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> That's racist.


No, here's racist...

Yo mama so black her blood type is burnt. :lol:

*Figured a nurse would appreciate that one*


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Yo mama so fat you have to grease the door frame and hold a twinkie on the other side just to get her through.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I love mug shots because they really tell a story!
> 
> View attachment 3872


Pardon my french but DAMN!!!!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> Pardon my french but DAMN!!!!


I think the proper term is DDDDAAAAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Damn you Cra Cra!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I hate to be a kill joy on this but taking this back to a serious reality...
This summer we had a water drive (I think I posted on this before). The water was to be dropped off at a charity in down town Phoenix. This neighborhood was about 6x6 city blocks of run down industrial area that was adjacent to the rail road tracks. Since the commerce has long since left, many charities have swooped in and are making massive use of the empty warehouse and factory space to house, shelter, feed, clothe, educate and provide very minimalist basic services for the homeless. These aren't the people you see holding signs, they don't even function at that level. Sadly these are people who were probably vibrant members of society and culture but through, mental illness, years of drugs, living off the grid, or having been born into that circumstance, have become so mentally diminished that they are minimally functional.

Many of these facilities have large yards with benches and drinking fountains and some astro-turf for color I guess. Roaming the yards are all manner of people with a wide variety of history as to how they got there. They ranged in size from some very large bulked up ex-con's that were released from the pen with no where to go and looking to get back into the system to single mothers with four kids who in total don't weigh 200lbs for all five and are all the product of street rape in facilities like this.

The Ghandi in me knows that regardless of if they arrived here by their own doing or by circumstances beyond their control, we should be kind and humane to them. We should help to ease their suffering. These are the people that have no hope of pulling themselves up by their bootstraps. Their experiences are so traumatic that they are irreversibly damaged beyond repair. All you can hope to do is reduce the amount of suck that is the rest of their lives be it one year or five - but most can't hope to make it past seven to ten years on the street. Statistically, it is a rarity for a person homeless in their 20's to live past 45. These are the Zombies. Infected with diseases, malnourished, usually with one or two wounds or injuries and almost brain dead. It is a sad state of existence and these truly are the "Invisible People."

But that is with a fully functioning society. For all of our faults, life in America as a homeless person is better than it is in most of the developed world. Right now in Phoenix Arizona there is an area of town that rivals the population density of Manhattan and the economic outlook is worse than any third world country. It is 6 city blocks by 6 city blocks and full of people who if not for having desperation would have nothing at all. Prison is a much better environment than this.

How will these people react when their chow lines, charities, shelters and support network that keeps them off of the brink of imminent death dry up and blow away? It doesn't take an EMP or economic collapse to do that. These charities are the first victims in the long road we would have to go down before we reached the pandemonium that people here fear. Not to mention that as these charities and social programs fold, the number of people needing them increases. What happens when prisons start running low on funds and crime rises just because of the economy? More people to house with less $$$ so more people get cut loose to go live in places like this.

Phoenix is not an anomaly. Every town, large or small, has a place like this - some sort of concentrated area with people that don't register high enough to be considered poor.

So while my inner Ghandi wants to help reduce the suffering, my inner prepper knows that when we get even remotely close to the SHTF, this will be the nucleus of the first wave of Zombies that we see. I call them "squishies" because they kinda fall into the traditional Zombie role. Slow moving and limping. But next will be the youth. Street thugs, gangs, even disenfranchised high school and college students who have run out of funds will become Zombies too, but with out all of the hardships that lead squishies to their current place, these people will be more like a World War Z Zombie. Fast, aggressive, and strong.

Will there be Zombies? Like in the movies? Undead that have risen? No. Not even remotely.
Will there be zombies that are like the not yet dead that have been displaced? Absolutely. They walk among us today and are currently being pacified through a charitable teat that keeps them concentrated in places you would never go any way. I'm not saying this to be calloused or flippant about their situation. I don't believe in demeaning another living being, especially one in a diminished capacity. But I'm also not naive to the issues (safety, health, etc) that this portion of our population will cause the greater population if things ever turn south.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

So what you sayin GT is you're not going to reach down in your inner Ghandi and bail me out?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok. I gotta state, I havent read all the posts yet, but having experience with drugs and such, if you see any container like a gatorade or coke bottle with anything in it, dont disturb it. Dont handle it. A few smells you should be very aware of in the woods are starter fluid, rotten egg smells, anything that just isnt right, get the hell out.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Gt, I agree. There is no simple answer, helping those that really need help is the right thing to do. The people that abuse the system are screwing the rest. Hard decisions must be made, and made soon, or there will only be rich and poor, no middle.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> *LMAO!* Look what happens when you start to Google Meth a....
> 
> View attachment 2401
> 
> ...


I like you BigCheeseStick but I gotta be honest. The fact that you would even think to google "Meth at Walmart" does scare me a bit. 

P.S. I like your new icon.


----------

